# Where do YOU go to shoot...



## Screeminreel

I was just sitting here wandering where most folks go to shoot anymore. There used to be several places like Lake Houston Gun Club or Ponderosa as some might have known it, that unfortunately have closed down. However there still is Carter's, Pasadena Gun Ctr, the joint in S. Houston off HWY 3, Hot Wells, American Shooting Center, Bailey's, and Clear Creek. Then there are a couple of private places like Bayou Rifles Gun Club and Pearland Shooting Club, that are member only. 

These are just a few that I know of and topped my pointed head when I got to thinking about it. I know that there are also probably a bunch like me who also simply head to the country do do work up's and practice. 

I was just wandering and figured that we might be able to get some folks who live in close proximity, to someone else, to head to the range with on occasion. I mean I like to shoot by myself for the most part but always seem to get to talking with others while there as I don't really have anyone to shoot with. 

So if your up to it, post up where you shoot, and if private, can you take a quest. No need for more info than that, if someone wants to contact you they can shoot you a PM or e-mail and you can meet up where ever. 

So, for th most part I shoot in the country on our family farm, or I am a member at PSC, when I don't feel like or am not already driving the three hours to get there. I have shot at Hot Wells, and at both Bayou Gun Club ranges. For the most part anything south is better for me but Carters would be better if heading north. I have shot just about anywhere in the past but as of late generally stick to the places above. 

So post up, might be we can get a small tourney started up or just have some fun burning up some powder.


----------



## asolde

I shoot at carters in spring and sometimes go to thunder range out in porter off of 1314. Thunder range has 200yd and 300 yd ranges.


----------



## CHARLIE

Texas city has a great range run by the city..

Charlie


----------



## B-Money

www.bayourifles.org Or anywhere but that range just south of League City.


----------



## THE JAMMER

asolde,
How good is the facility at Thunder Range? I've been thinking about going out there. Do you walk to the 2-300 yard ranges, or can yoU drive?? What kind of target stands, etc.

THE JAMMER


asolde said:


> I shoot at carters in spring and sometimes go to thunder range out in porter off of 1314. Thunder range has 200yd and 300 yd ranges.


----------



## cabosandinh

I might visit Thunder Range soon, looks like a nice place
in wooded surroundings


----------



## Ernest

ASC. But, I use only the 200+ on weekends. 

The 100 yards has shaky wood benches, and the guy next to me is always shooting some sort of mag. with a brake. The pistol portion can be crowded on weekends as well, and then the guy next to you is flipping hot brass down your back. 

In contrast, 200/300/400 is often a ghost town where you can be your own range master. Typically, after the first of the year, its only one, two, or three guys most weekend mornings, and the users tend to be more serious. 

Old days, my father was a member of Bayou R. Shoot there a ton in the 80's. Have not been there since maybe '93 or '94.


----------



## Mowdy Ag

ASC is only a few miles from the house so I go there. ...prefer to go on Friday mornings if I'm using the 100.

MA


----------



## JimG

PSC, like a little slice of shooter heaven...


----------



## xtreme

Post office

sorry couldn't help myself


----------



## Lezz Go

PSC for rifle, pistol. Greater Houston Gun Club for shotgun sports


----------



## Shooter

JimG said:


> PSC, like a little slice of shooter heaven...


X2 I shoot 3 or 4 days a week when I'm home.

Shooter


----------



## asolde

THE JAMMER said:


> asolde,
> How good is the facility at Thunder Range? I've been thinking about going out there. Do you walk to the 2-300 yard ranges, or can yoU drive?? What kind of target stands, etc.
> 
> THE JAMMER


 The facility is getting better nothing like carters though. You drive to the 200yd and 300 yd ranges.


----------



## Uncle Doug

American Shooting Center is close by me.


----------



## texastkikker

american shooting center or the ranch


----------



## TXwhtlHNTR

:smile:



JimG said:


> PSC, like a little slice of shooter heaven...


Well, I could complain about,,, - and..., ||| ----- but why?? 

PSC is "...it's where I go."


----------



## Texas Jeweler

Newly managed and remodeled indoor range on FM 2351 in Friendswood, Best Shot!

www.bestshotrange.com

281-648-7468

Matt has put a great deal of time and effort into the place and is certainly an improvement.


----------



## Pocketfisherman

Austin Rifle Club:

http://www.austinrifleclub.org/


----------



## coogerpop

Shooter said:


> X2 I shoot 3 or 4 days a week when I'm home.
> 
> Shooter


Me also....PSC


----------



## BigBuck

*Shooting*

Carters or Thunder Range. Years ago it was Hotwells or Ponderosa. When I lived in Clear Lake I shot at Clear Creek. Live in Conroe, don't like to drive. I do like the sporting clays at ASC. Still shoot there some.
BB


----------



## goatchze

The ranch thank goodness. 100-500 yard targets. No one in my way. No one shooting magnums or doing other stupid stuff (unless it's me of course). It's free. I've got complete control and no complaints!


----------



## castaway300

Texas Jeweler said:


> Newly managed and remodeled indoor range on FM 2351 in Friendswood, Best Shot!
> 
> www.bestshotrange.com
> 
> 281-648-7468
> 
> Matt has put a great deal of time and effort into the place and is certainly an improvement.


X2
and its on my way home


----------



## leenance79

South Houston Indoor and Dickinson outdoor


----------



## roboslave

*Clear creek*

Suprised only one has mentioned it. Clear Creek that is they have gotten alot better lately. Share your stories LOL gotta love Al and his dogs which I haven't seen lately. They really have gotten more user friendly just saying they used to have a bad rap.


----------



## Fishtexx

Shiloh for handguns, Hot wells for rifle/shotguns. I really engoy shooting at Shiloh, nice range and great people.


----------



## forgot how to fish

Check bayourifles high power shooting match schedule. All HP matches are open to the public at a nominal fee. High Power is shot at Julif Texas. We have full target pits. 200/300 yard and a 600 800 1000 yard range. The 100 yard range is not used for competitions. Small pistol range 5/10/15 yards and a 25/50 yard range too. The Addicks Reserviour range at Eldridge and the levee is used for small bore and pistol. More info on website that was previously mentioned.


----------



## coogerpop

JimG said:


> PSC, like a little slice of shooter heaven...


 x2...what ever you do,stay away from Bay Area Shooting.....they will stick it to you!!!!want details??? PM me...


----------



## 47741

Along the lines of this thread.....who has the best pistol rental variety? I am going to pick something up in the next month, but would like to fire as many as possible beforehand.


----------



## SV_DuckBuster

Carters or Thunder. I prefer Thunder because there are not _as many_ idiots to worry about on the pistol range. Plus I like Thunder's target on the pulleys better than walking out on the range at Carters. (Typical day at Carters... SHOOTERS, CEASE FIRE.... BOOM, BOOM. You don't want to be the first guy walking out on the range to change your target)

Note: I said *as many*. There are still some yahoos at Thunder every now and then, but not nearly as many as Carters Country. Ever been standing at the pistol range at Carters and look up at the roof? I don't even want to know how some of those holes got there.


----------



## Randy-z71

Backyard


----------



## trodery

Try the new "Arms Room" in League City at the corner of 646 and I-45, it is a brand new $4.5 million indoor range. They also have a very nice selection of rental guns, they are also planning on renting full automatic weapons for use there at their range!


----------



## WestForkKnives

I typically shoot at the river or go to Thunder range, they have re-done the whole range. I was lucky enough to be the first one to shoot on the new range, they now have built in sight in vises for doing fine sight in adjustments.


----------



## JR_Watkins

I'll second "the Arms Room" range that opened up on 646. I went in there expecting to be disappointed because I usually don't like to shoot indoors. I was impressed and the price is good for multiple pistol shooters ($12/hr). Can't beat the A/C comfort in the heat of August.


----------



## psnider22

X3 on the Arms Room. I went last Saturday and had a good time. You have to time it right though because with it being new they seem to be very busy! I got there around 11am and there was no wait but when I left about a hour later there was a line about out the door. And Im pretty sure they are open from 9am-10pm 7 days a week.


----------



## Ernest

Arms Room Q: 

Can you easily pick up your own brass? Or, is it simply scattered all over the floor and mixed with the guy next to you?


----------



## pagosanut

Greenwood gun club out by Brazoria


----------



## Bigmax

Been envolved in the RC portion of this site for so long. Glad I finally made it here. Memorial Shooting Center for indoor and those close to the west beltway and I-10. They have rentals also and very knowledgeable folks behind the counter. Can't pick up the brass those. Shiloh is closer to my house and Hot Wells is close too.


----------



## 47741

Who of the listed ranges lets you pick up your brass? (or who does not let you, whichever you can answer)

Goin' shootin on Friday and the answer may change our venue


----------

